# Prompt vote: July 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 23, 2022)

Democracy! Let's vote for the July prompt. Pick your favourite...


----------



## Louanne Learning (Jun 23, 2022)

The westward wind brings pioneering to mind.


----------

